# Do I need to eat carbohydrates ?



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ I read that you don´t need carbohydrates to build muscles, carbohydrates is only for people that need to build fat, the fatbuilders, that is why sumo fighters use carbohydrates. 
Is that true ? _


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2004)

LMAO......those two cute faces just say it all.....What the hell are you atlking about?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Vieope has been hitting the sauce.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I read that you don´t need carbohydrates to build muscles, carbohydrates is only for people that need to build fat, the fatbuilders, that is why sumo fighters use carbohydrates.
> Is that true ? _




Vieope,  you definitly need carbs to build muscle man.  You may be able to add it without carbs but it maybe extremly sloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

You may be surprised, but TP just actually proved that wrong.  

Not that it's optimal but TP is doing a carbless bulk to prove a theory and he did gain muscle.  

He gained some fat as well but the fat gains seems to have slowed down and now it appears to be mostly muscle.  

I can't say I would ever choose to do it though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You may be surprised, but TP just actually proved that wrong.
> 
> Not that it's optimal but TP is doing a carbless bulk to prove a theory and he did gain muscle.
> ...



Oh I dont doubt it.  I have done an extreme low carb diet before and managed to add mass.  The littel bit of carbs I did have where post workout though.  In  my scenario I added a decent amount of muscle but not as much as I do with carbs.  I get crazy gains with carbs.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 31, 2004)

How would you go about doing a carbless  bulk anyway? Use fat as a protein-sparing agent? In an absence of insulin, how is protein transported to muscular tissue?

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Lots of fatty proteins.  Just think Atkins gone bad


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> How would you go about doing a carbless  bulk anyway? Use fat as a protein-sparing agent? In an absence of insulin, how is protein transported to muscular tissue?
> 
> Peace.



Your body still secretes insulin for protein/fat just not as much.  And remember, in the end it all comes down to calories in vs calories out.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 31, 2004)

your food bill would go up even more too without cheap foods like rice, oatmeal, and potatos


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ Not necessarily. If you were to subsist on 'fatty proteins', this would mean that you'd only have to be spending on these proteins, vegetables and an EFA supplement, ie cheap fish oil caps. Fatty cuts of pork, chicken and turkey are cheap.

Peace.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2004)

_ I wrote this stupid thread to prove my point that everybody here cares more about this type of question than for something a little bit different, like my interest in dehydrated foods.    _


----------

